# Can you miss 1 cycle?



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Is it possible to miss 1 cycle then carry on the next month or does that make a massive difference?  

If I get the inevitable BFN I think I need a month away from the crazy drugs!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Nikki - I know some girls (not sure who) took time out over Christmas so would think that is fine   check with your cons.  Are you really suffering that bad?     .
Heres hoping you won't need to as you will get a


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Nikki....I took 3 months off it last year, and a month off over Christmas, I was fine when I started it again. If you feel you need a break, take one. I spoke with my GP before I did it though. Also the Clomid stays in your system for a while, so you will still get some of the effects - although not so much of the       ones!

K
xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya Nikki
hope you are bearing up on the 2ww    
I've never missed a cycle so can't help, but I know a few of the girls did over xmas xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks guys think I just might take a month off if this isn't a BFP cause its turned me into a monster    Will decide fully when af arrives as it inevitably will.


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

How many months have you taken already Nikki?


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

This is my 2nd month Im on now.


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

Mmm, my consultant said it would be ok to take a break after 3rd month for one month but best to stay on for the full 3 - i then fell pg on the 3rd??!

x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Interesting - Kim has got a BFP on her third too.


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

Do you think you could do a 3rd IF you have to?  I'll hold your hand hun!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Will have to really won't I, be silly not to wouldn't it - just I am not handling these drugs very well!  Will see.


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

I know how poo they are hun and what they make you feel like, but one more month if you need to would def be worth it.

Do you take your tablet morning or night?


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Nikki,

Sorry you are still suffering but I also got my BFP in my 3rd cycle, so I would give it at least one more go and then have abreak if you need to.  Hopefully you will get a BFP in the meantime though   

Love Tracy
xx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Nikki,

After seeing all the girls who had a BFP after 3 months it looks like a good idea for you to take it for one more, if needed. i know how you feel, im just starting cycle 3 now. It has made me more   reading all this, so thanks ladies.

I'm gonna def have a break after this one (only got 3 months anyway so not sure whats next!)
Hope u get lucky this time.  Jo xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Spoke to DH before coming to work and we have decided to try for a 3rd cycle if this hasn't worked this month and even a 4th - then rethink things after that.

I'm thinking maybe to ask my doctor if I can up my dose to 100mgs?  Can't do any harm can it?


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

Mrs Nikki - have you ov'd at 50 mg


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Yes this cycle I have - will 100mgs make no other difference then?


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

no but you could ov more than one egg @ 100mg so more eggs means more chance of conceiving I suppose


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

Morning Nikki  

I took 50mg for 2 months and 100mg thereafter - twins were conceived with the 100mg.  

I am straight into 100mg now and the side effects really aren't good honey.  I was evil last night  

But, if it's worth it then hey ho!

BUT!  Everything crossed you won't even need to step up to 100mg


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Think I'll talk to DH tonight before I go to work about how he feels about having me twice as bad on 100mgs - if he can handle it I'll ask my doctor about it then.


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi,

I think i am gonna ask for 100mg if this month is a BFN again. I dont have too bad s/e's on 50mg, guess they will be more on 100 though    sounds like its worth asking about anyway (hopefully you wont need it!)  ^Bubble m^      
TC.  Jo x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

DH said no to 100mgs   yes I am that insane on 50mgs


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

I found the s/e better on 100mg but then again I didn't ov on either 50mg or 100mg

I think its best to take the advice of your consultant on what mg you should take


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

I had a month break too although it was on month 8 and then I conieved Zak the following month. I dont see why a break will hurt hun.

 

Love

Shezza

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

